# Woop my convoy S2+ arrived, I did not expect this!



## conanthewarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi people, my Convoy s2+ finally turned up!


There was some confusion if it was the XML or XML2 emitter, but it is on a silver backing so I guess is the xml2!

One thing though, I was expecting a green power button, but got black. No worries though, as it actually looks better.

This thing is actually powerful, and I mean it blows any other torch any one of the family have owned before. 

We was using my grandfathers(We all live together) torch, which was incandescent bulb for looking for things/night. 

This thing on low is brighter, so even low power mode is enough for me. It is daytime now, but I tried mid and high, and actually could light up the room in daylight. This thing is super powerful, and I am super impressed.

I am a bit confused with the mode choosing though, as it seems to be a bit randomized which one I get? Could anyone tell me how to actually choose a mode? I managed to somehow get a strobe and nearly trigger a mass seizure due to the brightness of the thing lol(not making fun of seizures or epilepsy, I myself had a bad seizure last year thats left some lasting damage, just pointing out how bright the strobe was).

I just have to say, for the price of this thing, it is amazing. It is also the perfect size as a 'fist load' incase I get attacked late at night.

Now I am just waiting for my Tank E09 to come for the keyring, I guess that will be like the convoy on low, but that is perfect for me to get home, and thats what its for, so that is my next shiny package.

BTW, any dart players on here? I got another package this morning, some 21 gram stingrays, I play and collect so if anyone else does hit me up .


----------



## Poppy (Jun 19, 2015)

Conan,
I am glad that it shipped with the XM-L2 emitter! :thumbsup:

The user interphase is confusing at first, but one that I like very much.

There are two groups of modes:

1. low/medium/high
2. low / medium/ high/ strobe/ SOS

to switch from one group to the other....
turn the light on LOW...
after a couple of seconds the light will BLINK
within a second or two, half press the switch, or turn it completely off, and then back on.
you will then be in the other group.


----------



## conanthewarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Conan,
> I am glad that it shipped with the XM-L2 emitter! :thumbsup:
> 
> The user interphase is confusing at first, but one that I like very much.
> ...



Thank you, that works. I am stunned how bright this thing is. Sasung 25'R's at the moment but I am looking into getting some of the LG 3000MAH 20AMP batteries, as I want to be able to use the batteries for two uses, so need a higher amp draw. 
I generally only buy originals, but if its a ok, safe rewrap that would be fine too. The efest 3100MAH would be good for my torch, but I couldn't use them for my other use so can't get them unfortunately.


----------



## Swamplite (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm also considering a Convoy S2+ but most that have good prices come from Hong Kong shippers and it's a bit confusing on which one is the most reliable.Any suggestions?


----------



## conanthewarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Swamplite said:


> I'm also considering a Convoy S2+ but most that have good prices come from Hong Kong shippers and it's a bit confusing on which one is the most reliable.Any suggestions?



I used the gear best website, and chose the 2100MAH model (1 X6 ) and it was just over £10 from them. Took about two weeks, but this is the one http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_44144.html its currently less than £10. It took 16 days(including weekends) to get here but was worth the wait.

I hear fast tech tends to be good as well, as I am also a vaper, and people buy vape gear from there (Non smoker, I use zero nicotine home made juice, I do it purely for the flavour and the technical side E.g Coil building and such).

But remember how many chips it has makes it either the 1050MAH model, I got the 2100MAH model, they do do an 7135 x 8 model, but honestly this thing is so bright even on half mode that would be overkill. Another bonus of the 2100MAH model, is half power mode is the same as the 1050MAH model on full. 

They make a 1050MAH, a 1400MAH, a 2100MAH, and a overkill 2800MAH model(half power mode would be the 1400 model, so more battery drain, mine on half output gets and hour and 30 minutes, the extra 350MAH will make that even shorter, which I think is overkill and battery wont last long even on half power mode)

A good thing though, even on LOW it is brighter than an incadescent torch. So if it is pitch black, even LOW is enough to get round the house in a power cut/when the streetlights go out, and with a much longer battery life. EDIT: I just double checked, the Low mode is only 5-10% power, so battery life should be long, so in an emergency it will last a long time on a good battery. I am not sure on Mid mode, some say 40% some say 50%, but it is around the MAH of the equivalent half powered torch respectively)


----------



## conanthewarrior (Jun 19, 2015)

Just went out for a pitch black 1 am Walk. Low mode is enough to let you see and get home. Medium lights up the whole street. High is for blinding psychos who try to rob you lol


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 19, 2015)

conanthewarrior said:


> Just went out for a pitch black 1 am Walk. Low mode is enough to let you see and get home. Medium lights up the whole street. High is for blinding psychos who try to rob you lol


Where do you live CTW?


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 20, 2015)

Still trying to figure out the time zone difference going on.

I'm in Canada, you posted you went for a 1am walk at 6:30 PM my time, I asked where you resided an hour later.


Thanks, have a great day.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 2, 2015)

All I read are good things about these cheap Convoys so I just ordered the red S2+ for $12.99 from Gearbest. Guessing this S2+ is more compact then my Solarforce L2's so it will probably become my Bow hunting torch.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 14, 2015)

fishx65 said:


> so it will probably become my Bow hunting torch.



Fire-on-a-stick is actually a good combo for night bowfishing...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective 

Apparently, even fish love the tint...


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Pretty sure the red s2+ from Gearbest is a fake but it's a really nice fake. It's got a beautiful warm tint and really cranks out the lumens on high. I ended up ordering two more!!!!


----------



## artar (Aug 6, 2015)

I got a red convoy s2+ from gearbest today. it's a fake. I have ordered the 2.8A (7135 x 8) version, but it pulls only 1A at high and the build quality is not convoy like.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 6, 2015)

artar said:


> I got a red convoy s2+ from gearbest today. it's a fake. I have ordered the 2.8A (7135 x 8) version, but it pulls only 1A at high and the build quality is not convoy like.



I don't have a real S2+ to compare mine to. Can you expand on the build quality? Threads? Wall thickness? I may try to find a real one.


----------



## DellSuperman (Aug 7, 2015)

I read somewhere to check the material of the pill. If it is brass, it should be the real thing.


----------



## Phlogiston (Sep 27, 2015)

For anyone who's worried about Convoy fakes, you can always buy from the original manufacturer's AliExpress store. Search Google for "shenzhen convoy electronics" and it should be the first link; double-check for the store number in the link, which should be 330416. 

This also has the advantage that you get access to the full range of Convoy lights and accessories, including all of the customisation options. Most intermediary dealers only sell a small subset of the possible combinations.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 27, 2015)

Phlogiston said:


> For anyone who's worried about Convoy fakes, you can always buy from the original manufacturer's AliExpress store. Search Google for "shenzhen convoy electronics" and it should be the first link; double-check for the store number in the link, which should be 330416.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladd (Sep 27, 2015)

For US shipping you can get them from Richard at Mountain Electronics, in Utah. He has the cool blue S2+.


----------



## fedcas (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi,
is there any code still valid around?
I had one for GB (12,99 usd) and on for BG (from m4dm4x) but they are expired... just wondering where is the cheapest place to buy, cause on the official shop on aliexpress it's not so cheap (19,27 USD for the 8*7135 and 4C tint).


----------



## JasonJ (Jan 12, 2016)

fedcas said:


> Hi,
> is there any code still valid around?
> I had one for GB (12,99 usd) and on for BG (from m4dm4x) but they are expired... just wondering where is the cheapest place to buy, cause on the official shop on aliexpress it's not so cheap (19,27 USD for the 8*7135 and 4C tint).



But at least then you'd know you got a genuine Convoy light. Both GB and BG have been known to still be shipping counterfeits. 

Richard at Mountain Electronics gets his supply directly from Simon as well, so buying from him you'll know it's genuine as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 19, 2016)

JasonJ said:


> But at least then you'd know you got a genuine Convoy light. Both GB and BG have been known to still be shipping counterfeits.
> 
> Richard at Mountain Electronics gets his supply directly from Simon as well, so buying from him you'll know it's genuine as well.



Plus you'll be supporting a salt of the earth business and a great guy.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 19, 2016)

Phlogiston said:


> For anyone who's worried about Convoy fakes, you can always buy from the original manufacturer's AliExpress store. Search Google for "shenzhen convoy electronics" and it should be the first link; double-check for the store number in the link, which should be 330416.
> 
> This also has the advantage that you get access to the full range of Convoy lights and accessories, including all of the customisation options. Most intermediary dealers only sell a small subset of the possible combinations.


I think FastTech has most of the combinations, I was looking at the S2+ Red 1400 3B bin model myself and they have it for about $17. They are even selling the green version now.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 19, 2016)

I got a couple fake red ones from Gearbest back in August but they did eventually send me two real ones. Fantastic lights and I absolutely love the 4C tint. I also grabbed a C8 from them with the same tint.


----------



## emarkd (Jan 25, 2016)

I modded my colored S2+'s to have color-matched emitters.







Red S2+ with 660nm XP-E
Blue S2+ with 485nm XP-E2
Green S2+ with 530nm XP-E2

Love these lights and can't wait to see what color Convoy does next. I hear they've been working on a Desert Tan color.


----------



## ven (Jan 25, 2016)

Very emarkd


----------



## Poppy (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes... I agree, very cool!

I like how the three beams intersect and make white.

Nice picture


----------

